# Waste Line question..



## margo7717 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello all, I have a question regarding installing a new wasteline for a new ensuite that I am building.
I am installing a new lavatory, Tiled shower and toilet. My current stack is 20 feet away from the closest fixture(being the toilet. 
The layout to the ensuite is toilet, then shower along one wall and the sink will be on the adjacent wall to the shower about 2 feet from it.
My current plan is to run 1.5 inch ABS with an Inline vent above the floodline of the sink, have this pipe join a 2inch pipe between the shower and the toilet. The shower will have a 2 inch line with Ptrap that will attach the 3 inch toilet wasteline. From there the 3 inch will run to the main stack, ( I have ensured that I will have 1/4 inch drop/foot for drainage.
Does anyone see any problems with this set up, specifically with the lavatory drain connecting between the shower and toilet. 
I was planning on wet venting the toilet and shower using the inline(cheater) vent that is installed for the sink..

Any advice would would welcome.

Margo 
www.remysrenos.blogspot.com


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Margo, welcome to the Fourm:
Your pipe sizes are fine, the fall to the stack is fine. But, the inline vent sounds like a mechanical vent which will give problems later. I would put a 2" vent on the toilet, tie the shower and sink vents into it (even if it has to be done in the attic), increase it to 3" below the roofline and continue it to 1' above the roof. 
Glenn


----------

